# Need CPT Code for Destruction Sebaceous Hyperplasia



## debneas (Dec 26, 2013)

The doctor did a destruction of Sebaceous Hyperplasia using CPT 17110 with Diagnosis code 706.9 and was denied by Medicare. I pulled off the list on medicares website of the codes to use with destructions and nothing applies. Is there any other code to use to get this paid?


----------



## wmpowers (Dec 26, 2013)

706.9 is an unspecified code, try using 706.2 sebaceous cyst


----------

